# WTB: Touring bike for 5' 1" rider



## mauric6943 (Apr 15, 2008)

*WTB: Touring bike for 5' 1" rider (Fulfilled)*

My girlfriend and I are planning to do some bicycle touring this summer and she needs a bike. Looking for a touring, road, mountain bike with:
Max Stand over: 28.5"
Eyelets for rack and fenders
26" or 700c wheels are OK
Steel or aluminum: NO CARBON

Would love something along the lines of Surly LHT, Crosscheck, Trek 520, older cannondale F-series, Bridgestone, etc. You get the idea. I'm posting here b/c we're are really only interested in something local to SoCal. Also posted on STR, DirtTreaders, and MTBR

PM or email me if you think you may have something. Interested in purchasing in the next week or so.

maurice


----------



## Hairy Palms (Feb 8, 2010)

I have a Bianchi Axis (bike was new in 08) that I converted to a tour bike. Has a scratch on the downtube but that's it. I have racks on it that'll I'll leave on it. It's got riser bars and a triple crankset. I'll throw in the drop bars if you'd rather have them. Bike is very comfortable and very stable.I've used it for a few tours but most everything on it is new. Let me know if you're interested. I post on STR as Pain Freak.
I'm 5'3" and the bike will fit 5'1" easily.


----------



## mauric6943 (Apr 15, 2008)

We found a 14.5" Miyata mtb for my girl friend. The bike was already setup with racks, slicks, etc so we are almost set. Thanks for all the emails and information

maurice


----------

